# Electronic Pen Watch



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, thought i'd share some pictures of this vintage pen with a red display, any comments on the makers or age? I know it says Friday but have not worked out how to change the date yet....................


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

If my memory serves me correctly, where the pen unscrews near the middle, there should be a little dimple which allows you to change the time.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I remember when pen watches were all the rage, but they were LCD, never seen an LED version though, very nice!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah brilliant, found the tiny button and got the time right now  It does not write though so got to get the pen bit sorted now, will look nice in my top pocket. The red digits are very clear and sharp. Reminds me of the early calculators in the late 70's which had the same red digits, my late uncle had one. These pens must have been expensive when new............


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

lol thats an amazing thing, am partial to LED stuff, still use my LED Moore and Wright Micrometer


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you sure that's not a rectal thermometer?


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

I like that, shame it is right handed though.....tried for years when I was younger to find one I didnt have to turn around to read, but never did....


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

rdwiow said:


> I remember when pen watches were all the rage, but they were LCD, never seen an LED version though, very nice!


+1


----------



## sayco (Jul 25, 2013)

I was given one of these exact pens by a John Player Special rep in the late 70s - early eighties (can't exactly remember), for ordering an amount of fags in one go (for business purposes, not personal use :yucky: ). This photo took me back to that time  .


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had one of these myself in the 70's. Being a poor so and so in those days (and still am courtesy of this hobby!!)

Couldn't afford to replace the batteries but the pen worked well!!!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Are these worth anything?

I have a few


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Are these worth anything?
> 
> I have a few


I doubt it but I would be happy to take one off your hands :lol:

They look awesomely cool!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Liamborghini said:


> PilotWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > Are these worth anything?
> ...


You'd have to give me some Â£!


----------



## Liamborghini (Aug 18, 2013)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Liamborghini said:
> 
> 
> > PilotWatchLover said:
> ...


Well I wasn't expecting it for free! 

(Damn it, nearly got away with asking! :lol: :wallbash


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I remember those, but like others have posted mine was an LCD version, and not LED


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that looks really cool I want one


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice find!

I used to have one of these back in the day, very cool gadget. Much prefer the LED to LCD versions.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I had/have one as well... guess they are not as "rare" as we thought.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i have one too................................now


----------

